# My first DIY mix



## Caveman (9/3/16)

Hi Guys,

I found so many helpful things on DIY on here I though I would share my first mix ever 

I made 4 10ml bottles to test it out.

So I have made the following:
Ripe Strawberry and Lemonade 70/30 VG
Ripe Strawberry and Bavarian cream 70/30 VG
Plain Cheesecake 70/30 VG (want to test it out before I make a strawberry cheesecake)
Gummi Bear 80/20 VG

The smell of that Ripe Strawberry makes me want to drink it lol..

It's strange, I thought I would be a big fan of heavy tobacco flavors, used to smoke chesterfield red and a golden tobacco blend in my pipe.. but I find myself loving the sweet fruit and dessert flavors much more... strange how these things work.. Currently I'm vaping a mix of World Wonders Colosseum and Orion Sunset (delicious).

*If *any of them turn out half decent I will post the recipes (I'm sure some DIY gurus will give me great tips on improving them)

They're all about 12 - 15% flavor, based on some online recommendations of the flavors by the manufacturers.

And if anyone is curious, I bought a bunch of nice things from Westpak today also lol..
5 x 20ml plastic dripper bottles (the squirty ones)
10 x 10ml glass bottles
5 x 50ml (homeopathic) brown glass bottles
1 x 5L container with clips for holding my new goodies
I got 2 x 30ml glass dripper bottles from Dischem for R13 each

Total cost was about R106

I got 4 1ml syringes, 1 5ml syringe and 1 10ml syringe from work for like 50c each. (I work for a pharma company), I will probably get glass dripper bottles from work in the future also

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Keep us all posted on how the DIY works out! If it is good I will buy a bottle.


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Well done @Caveman 
Thats super!
Interested to hear how they taste. Let us know


----------



## Caveman (12/3/16)

Hey guys, so thought I'd do an update real quick. Not sure if I should make a new post or update the original? hmmm...
Juices are +- 3 days now.
Tasted on my IJust2 with a 0.5ohm coil, I do direct lung hits (can't seem to do mouth to lung at all...)

Anyway here goes:
Ripe Strawberry and Lemonade 70/30 VG
Taste: Wayyy to lemony and burns the throat dry, I've read that the strong citrus flavors tend to do this. Next batch I'l try a much lower lemon content. The lemonade doesn't taste like lemonade at all, just like lemon so maybe that's why.
Vapor Production: Very good, a good standard 70% VG amount of production, just hurts the throat quite a bit.

Ripe Strawberry and Bavarian cream 70/30 VG
Taste: I am loving this so far. Flavor is quite nice. The cream really smooths out the flavor and feel. Very little throat hit, but makes up for that with the density of the cream. A nice strawberry hit with a creamy taste as it lingers. Might up the cream just a tad for that rounded cream after taste. A very nice lung hit also.
Vapor Production: Very nice, get much more vapor due to the fact that I can take nice long draws without burning or hurting my throat too much.

*Recipe(since its pretty good):*
http://tjek.nu/r/45mT
*DX Bavarian Cream(TFA/TPA) : *3%
*Strawberry Ripe (TPA) : *9%

I am going to get some vanilla cream or ice cream in my next order and I want to test this with some of that added.

Plain Cheesecake 70/30 VG:
Haven't tested it yet. It smells terrible though lol, just a solid stinky cheese smell to it.. I thought I'd leave it a bit longer

Gummi Bear 80/20 VG:
Taste: Terrible. I used a 15% Gummi Bear (FW) and it just taste like an artificial chemical taste. I diluted with a lot more VG and still tasted terrible to me. My brother loves the stuff though, so I guess we all have our own tastes. He says it didn't taste chemically to him at all. I don't know, not a fan, might use it for a mix or sweetener in some other batches.
Vapor Production: Amazing, since it was pretty much 90% VG at the end it pumps out some great clouds. Very little throat hit though, but that's to be expected from such a high VG concentration.

So for my first batch so far I have one good flavor. I have been vaping on it the last 2 days and its been really nice. I think adding some ice cream will put it in a whole new level of deliciousness though so I will be doing that end of the month (I've pretty much spent all my money on gear and juices lol). I picked up a Tebeco Turbo V2 RDA from VapeKing for 50bucks (didn't have box or spares and they wanted to get rid of it), built some coils last night and I am digging the RDA experience. Flavor from the one I have is not great ATM but I suspect its got a lot do with me being a super noob at coiling and wicking, but hey, gotta learn somewhere. A nice little cheap RDA to play on while I save up for a good one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Congrats on your first batch of juices @Caveman
Must be very gratifying vaping on your own juice
All the best amd let us know how the adjustments and new juices go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Ready for some serious DIY







Slow mixing at 30 degrees Celsius






Peach Iced Tea bottled!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (31/3/16)

DIY is awesome!
I just get pissed off when I loose a recipe for something that really works... Yes it happens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (31/3/16)

@Andre that looks insane. Not quite there yet for me.. I got a bunch of new concentrates yesterday, followed a few recipes and have some more flavors steeping now. How long did you mix it for?


----------



## DirtyD (31/3/16)

Awesome thread, also thinking of doing some DIY soon. Any cape town DIY'ers that can recommend where I can buy the glass dripper bottles (30ml) ? Also any extra needed tips? Syringes needed etc?? 

@1Vlam1


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Caveman said:


> @Andre that looks insane. Not quite there yet for me.. I got a bunch of new concentrates yesterday, followed a few recipes and have some more flavors steeping now. How long did you mix it for?


Thx, tried DIY about 2 and a half years ago, but failed horribly. With all the DIY experts and good recipes around, it seems much easier now. That said, I shall stay with tried and tested recipes.

I mixed that for an hour. Shall now let it cure for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (31/3/16)

Andre said:


> Thx, tried DIY about 2 and a half years ago, but failed horribly. With all the DIY experts and good recipes around, it seems much easier now. That said, I shall stay with tried and tested recipes.
> 
> I mixed that for an hour. Shall now let it cure for a week.



I hear you. I thought it would be pretty simple, I am fairly good at cooking up new and tasty things in the kitchen. Boy was I surprised, first couple of juices came out terrible, and a few more we tried were even worse lol.. The only one that came out half decent was the strawberry and cream, which I have updated now and is currently sitting in the closet. I decided I will stick to recipes for now until my taste reaches a level that I can try my own creations again. (I say this now, but I will probably mix some other things again soon, I get a spur of the moment idea then try it out lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (2/4/16)

So I got my second batch of concentrates and decided this time I will stick to some recipes.
*Things I learned since my last attempt:*
I know nothing about how flavors will mix even though in my head it sounds great
Don't overdo the flavor amounts
Impossible to say after 1 test if its good or not, need to vape at least a tank of it (if its not unvapeable)
Steep steep steep at least 24 hours before attempting to judge it
Don't use bottles that don't seal properly

Second batch I made is as follows:
*Note: I don't vape 0 mg nicotine, but for the 5ml test batches I didn't want to waste it. I normally do 3mg

*Franken Juice v2.5*
80/15 VG 0 mg

*Berry Crunch (TPA) 8%
Fruit Circles with Milk (TPA) 3%
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) 4%*

It is said to be a shake and vape and although its good right after, its much better a day later, a bit perfumy directly after mix.
Very nice vape though, will be making more and vaping it for a while and will update with results. Thus far it has a nice berry crunch taste with a slight milky sweet strawberry hint to it.

*Campfire Clone*
30/70 VG 0 mg

*Double Chocolate (Dark) (TPA) 4%
Graham Cracker v2 (CAP) 2%
Marshmallow (FA) 4%
*
I used Double Chocolate Dark as I couldn't find the Double Chocolate Clear.
After 3 days it is simply delicious. A delicious chocolate dessert type flavor but not close to being overpowering. Already destroyed my 5ml test batch and made some more with 3mg nic added to see how that turns out. Will be updating here after a week of steeping.

*Unicorn Milk V1 Clone*
70/30 VG 0 mg

*DX Bavarian Cream (TPA) 1.5%
DX Sweet Cream (TPA) 1.5%
Graham Cracker v2 (CAP) 2.5%
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) 5%
Vanilla Custard v2 (CAP) 1%*

After 3 days steeping it is already damn good. I can see this becoming an all day vape if it gets better with more steeping. Used about 2.5 ml already and I loved every drop. A very nice sweet strawberry custard milkshake type flavor for now. I am pretty sure it will become more complex with further steeping.

*Cereal Milk Clone*
70/30 VG 0 mg

*Berry Crunch (TPA) 1.5%
Cream Fresh (FA) 2%
DX Bavarian Cream (TPA) 1%
DX Sweet Cream (TPA) 1%
Fruit Circles with Milk (TPA) 6%
Marshmallow (FA) 1%
*
So far this has been pretty awful after 3 days. I reckon it needs at least another week before I will try it again. Tastes like milk perfume at the moment with a hint of cereal aftertaste. A very chemical taste, I have read that the Fruit Circles with Milk and Berry Crunch both have this effect. Will be leaving it alone for a while and update with new taste results.

I am loving this DIY and have gotten 2 good clone recipes so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (2/4/16)

#subscribed

I've also just recently (2 weeks ago) started my venture into DIY and so far it's been a mixed bag with only 2 successes that I'd share with friends. 

I made a Strawberry Yogurt very similar to Caveman's and a Peaches and Cream.
The Strawberry Yogurt is:
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) : 8%
Greek Yogurt : 2%
DX Bavarian Cream(TFA/TPA) : 2%
Ice Cream : 2%
Lime : 0.5%

The lime I added to give it a little mystery, was surprised how it just adds a hint of dimension to an otherwise simple mix.

I'll definitely be trying some of the recipes here as I have most of these concentrates and I have a load coming from Clyrolinx on Monday and more from Piratesgrog on Tuesday. 

I have thrown away so much juice experimenting that I have come to the conclusion I can't trust my sense of smell to align with my sense of taste. 
NTS: Just because they smell nice individually don't mean they will taste well mixed together!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (2/4/16)

Greyz said:


> #subscribed
> 
> I've also just recently (2 weeks ago) started my venture into DIY and so far it's been a mixed bag with only 2 successes that I'd share with friends.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, I have a similar mix to that of your yogurt mix but without yogurt or lime steeping right now. I will not stop until I find the perfect strawberry milkshake lol.. I butchered one of my test Strawberry Milkshake DIY this round and its unvapeable. I reckon the unicorn milk is might be a good base for the milkshake flavor I am looking for. Your mix reminds me of the yogetta lollipops I used to love. In fact, I think it might almost match it perfectly. I will be trying the yogurt with it next month (I blew my budget on concentrates this month already lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/4/16)

Caveman said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have a similar mix to that of your yogurt mix but without yogurt or lime steeping right now. I will not stop until I find the perfect strawberry milkshake lol.. I butchered one of my test Strawberry Milkshake DIY this round and its unvapeable. I reckon the unicorn milk is might be a good base for the milkshake flavor I am looking for. Your mix reminds me of the yogetta lollipops I used to love. In fact, I think it might almost match it perfectly. I will be trying the yogurt with it next month (I blew my budget on concentrates this month already lol).



Dude, I wasn't going to say it in case you didn't know the suckers but Strawberry Yoguetta is exactly what I was going for. My kids love them so we almost always have a big bag of them (buy in bulk from Makro) and the strawberry yoguetta has a hint of lime milkshake to it. It's Nic. I learnt the hard way that it's better to mix without Nic and only add Nic once you happy with your mix. I wasted lot's of Nic and lot's of money this way 

I'm going to use you Unicorn Milk, with a little tweak or 2, as a base for my Chocolate Milkshake. I hope you don't mind me using it, I'll PIF and upload my Chocolate Milkshake when I get it perfected. I'm hoping to replicate the Chocolate Steri that we used to get when I was a kid. Not sure how old you are but I remember the days when milk used to be delivered to your house and left at your front door. We used to beg mom to get us a chocolate steri to share on a Friday 

I'm testing out Pirates grogg's concentrates next week, @ R25 for 10ml they a steal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (2/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Dude, I wasn't going to say it in case you didn't know the suckers but Strawberry Yoguetta is exactly what I was going for. My kids love them so we almost always have a big bag of them (buy in bulk from Makro) and the strawberry yoguetta has a hint of lime milkshake to it. It's Nic. I learnt the hard way that it's better to mix without Nic and only add Nic once you happy with your mix. I wasted lot's of Nic and lot's of money this way
> 
> I'm going to use you Unicorn Milk, with a little tweak or 2, as a base for my Chocolate Milkshake. I hope you don't mind me using it, I'll PIF and upload my Chocolate Milkshake when I get it perfected. I'm hoping to replicate the Chocolate Steri that we used to get when I was a kid. Not sure how old you are but I remember the days when milk used to be delivered to your house and left at your front door. We used to beg mom to get us a chocolate steri to share on a Friday
> 
> I'm testing out Pirates grogg's concentrates next week, @ R25 for 10ml they a steal!



Haha ah man I haven't had a chocolate steri since I was a kid, I used to love them as a kid, they were a treat for us back in the day. I will be eagerly awaiting your Chocolate Milkshake recipe as I have been thinking of one myself. Please go ahead and use whatever you can, I got the recipes of the forum and tweaked some of them a slight bit. Please update us on the Pirates Grogg's flavors, very interested to hear what they are like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (2/4/16)

Caveman said:


> Haha ah man I haven't had a chocolate steri since I was a kid, I used to love them as a kid, they were a treat for us back in the day. I will be eagerly awaiting your Chocolate Milkshake recipe as I have been thinking of one myself. Please go ahead and use whatever you can, I got the recipes of the forum and tweaked some of them a slight bit. Please update us on the Pirates Grogg's flavors, very interested to hear what they are like.



hahahahaha those were the good old days..... wish my kids knew what it was like. 
What ever happened to waiting for an ad break, sprinting to the kitchen to make a glass of juice and sprinting back before the ad was over? Nowadays my kids just pause the TV and take their sweet ass time making a glass of juice, then casually take a seat and resume the show. We living in the End of Days I'm telling you
I will most definitely update you guys/gals on the Pirates groggs flavours. Because between concentrates and gear I'm gong to die broke

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (2/4/16)

For the choc milk fans, you def need to try Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix:


TFA Double Chocolate Clear 5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 1%
Ethyl Maltol (EM) 1.5%
Sucralose 1%

MIX AT 70VG 30PG
STEEP LONG 1 WEEK

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/4/16)

method1 said:


> For the choc milk fans, you def need to try Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix:
> 
> 
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear 5%
> ...



Thanks @method1 I just need the sucralose and TFA double chocolate clear and I can do this 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/4/16)

method1 said:


> For the choc milk fans, you def need to try Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix:
> 
> 
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear 5%
> ...


Just curious, what's the difference in taste between Cap vanilla custard and TFA custard ?


----------



## Caveman (2/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> Just curious, what's the difference in taste between Cap vanilla custard and TFA custard ?



I have no idea. I have both so I will make a batch with both and test them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/4/16)

Andre said:


> Ready for some serious DIY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mixed like a true enthusiast ... enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/4/16)

Let us know how it tastes the peach ice tea. Please post recipe @shabbar 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (2/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Let us know how it tastes the peach ice tea. Please post recipe @shabbar
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



ask @Andre , i just quoted his post.


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/4/16)

Sorry bud will do 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry bud will do
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Here you go, got it from @Ernest. He has no problem sharing.

*Peach iced tea*:
70:30 Vg Pg
Flavor West Iced Tea 5%
Flavor Art White Peach 2%
Flavor Art Lime Tahity cold pressed 0.5%
One drop TFA Koolada for every 10ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/4/16)

Andre said:


> Here you go, got it from @Ernest. He has no problem sharing.
> 
> *Peach iced tea*:
> 70:30 Vg Pg
> ...



@Andre, i missed your return to DIY
Am so excited for you
And looking forward to hearing how this Peach iced tea turns out for you
Have you decided yet what device will be taking the honour of its first vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (2/4/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre, i missed your return to DIY
> Am so excited for you
> And looking forward to hearing how this Peach iced tea turns out for you
> Have you decided yet what device will be taking the honour of its first vape?
> ...


Cautiously - only using tried and tested (even tasted if possible) recipes. Have bought just the ingredients for the Peach Iced Tea for this round after having tasted @Ernest's. Next probably a Castle Long clone recipe, which I have to ask from another member and which I have tasted too. Shall try not to lose my head.

Reo Mini shall have the honour of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/4/16)

Andre said:


> Ready for some serious DIY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwww I want that Kenwood 

Not for making juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wdnsdy (2/4/16)

method1 said:


> For the choc milk fans, you def need to try Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix:
> 
> 
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear 5%
> ...



Made a batch this morning. Gave it a hot water bath before adding nic as I couldn't wait... tried it earlier and it's amazing already! I'll let it steep a few days and see if it gets any better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/4/16)

@Ernest thanks for the recipe 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (2/4/16)

Wdnsdy said:


> Made a batch this morning. Gave it a hot water bath before adding nic as I couldn't wait... tried it earlier and it's amazing already! I'll let it steep a few days and see if it gets any better.



It will get better, give it a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/4/16)

Caveman said:


> I have no idea. I have both so I will make a batch with both and test them.


Thanks, please post the results


----------



## Caveman (4/4/16)

Andre said:


> Here you go, got it from @Ernest. He has no problem sharing.
> 
> *Peach iced tea*:
> 70:30 Vg Pg
> ...



Thanks for this. I will be adding this to my flavors to buy next month. I need to try this, it sounds delicious. I am also trying to stick to tried and reviewed recipes but I do lose my head sometimes and go a bit nuts lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (4/4/16)

@1Vlam1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (8/4/16)

@Greyz any chance you had some time to play with those pirate groggs flavors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Caveman said:


> @Greyz any chance you had some time to play with those pirate groggs flavors?


I have made a Strawberry and Banana that's steeping in the cupboard right now. Initial taste test was very good. I made a Strawnana before but this one is better. The banana flavour is really strong much like a ripe banana. I did an even 5% Tangy strawberry and 5% banana in an 80/20. Being a KZN bloke you must know I LOVE banana.

I have a few bottles of just single flavour mixes that I'm not touching till they have had with weeks in the cupboard. I did not try to speed steep these at all. Thanks to @Stosta I have tons bottles! 
Pirates grog concentrates most def going into my flavour buy list.

I actually sent them an email enquiry regarding their gold concentrates because I want to try them out too. 

So many recipes too little time  


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (8/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I have made a Strawberry and Banana that's steeping in the cupboard right now. Initial taste test was very good. I made a Strawnana before but this one is better. The banana flavour is really strong much like a ripe banana. I did an even 5% Tangy strawberry and 5% banana in an 80/20. Being a KZN bloke you must know I LOVE banana.
> 
> I have a few bottles of just single flavour mixes that I'm not touching till they have had with weeks in the cupboard. I did not try to speed steep these at all. Thanks to @Stosta I have tons bottles!
> Pirates grog concentrates most def going into my flavour buy list.
> ...



Awesome thanks for the feedback. I will be trying them out for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (13/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I have made a Strawberry and Banana that's steeping in the cupboard right now. Initial taste test was very good. I made a Strawnana before but this one is better. The banana flavour is really strong much like a ripe banana. I did an even 5% Tangy strawberry and 5% banana in an 80/20. Being a KZN bloke you must know I LOVE banana.
> 
> I have a few bottles of just single flavour mixes that I'm not touching till they have had with weeks in the cupboard. I did not try to speed steep these at all. Thanks to @Stosta I have tons bottles!
> Pirates grog concentrates most def going into my flavour buy list.
> ...


Thanks for the awesome feedback @Greyz !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (5/5/16)

So my 3rd month of concentrates yay.. Have about 30 in total now and it will just keep growing.

So this month I made some of that peach iced tea, must say its pretty good. Tomorrow will be a week of steeping and its very good. The lime is very overpowering for me, so I might leave that out next time and up the peach a bit as I am missing that hit of peach, also I will add a bit more koolada, will keep vaping it and see how it steeps before deciding.

Made some Bronuts from DiyOrDie and its simply awesome, a nice fresh chocolate doughnut taste, its certified shake and vape, and its really good right off the bat, but it tastes a little bit like the dough isn't cooked through right after mixing. After a few days though it just mellows out and tastes awesome.

I made a chocolate custard also

*10% Double Chocolate Clear TFA
2% Capella Vanilla Custard V2*

This needs at least 3 days of steeping to taste right. After about 4 to 5 days it tastes like Ultramel chocolate custard, its very very good, but strange thing though, after about 5 hits, the chocolate disappears. After much googling, I found out that some people have this with the chocolate, the solution is to add 1 or 2% of sucralose to the mix and bam problem should be sorted. I will be trying that out soon as I have some TFA Sweetener which is pretty much sucralose.

Plain Menthol
*TFA Menthol*

This is an odd concentrate. Initially I made a straight 6% of this in my test batch and it was amazingly menthol. A simple great menthol, add 1 drop of koolada per 10ml and you are good to go with a nice cool menthol, BUT the menthol is insanely strong and almost instantly started eating away at my syringe.

So I made a 10% PG dilution and use about 5 - 8% of it in plain mixes, and its just about perfect. I am really into menthol ATM and am loving the plain menthol taste. A 6% (10% dilution) menthol works great for me, and strangely enough, it doesn't taste diluted at all. Tasted almost the same as the 6% plain. I reckon the menthol has a 'menthol threshold' where it just doesn't get any better after a bit. A very nice strong menthol.

I am trying to find the perfect peanut butter recipe and will update here once I found anything that tastes decent. Currently I have a peanut butter and bavarian cream mix and its okay, but needs more work.

Monster Melons Clone (I forget the exact recipe, but it's here on the forum), simply amazing. One of my ADV's now. Already killed 100ml of this lol. Not much more to add here. Give it a try if you like simple 'breakfast fruit' flavors, just hits the spot for an ADV for me. A nice fruity vape, I'll probably add menthol to it lol..

A very good month so far this month. 

I found sticking to recipes are a great way to get started, I had 2 bad(ish) months on DIY and learned that I know nothing about how flavors will blend. But I am learning fast and am learning to not be hasty and give it time. 

*All tests were done on *
Tsunami RDA @ 0.3ohm dual SS16L coils
Magma Reborn Clone @ 0.5ohm single Clapton (24AWG SS16L wrapped with 28AWG Kantha)
Griffin @ 0.28 ohm dual SS16L coils.

Vaping at 40 - 45 watts.

I'll be mixing up some Golden Ticket Remix from DiyOrDie also tomorrow night, but substituting the CAP Vanilla Custard v1 with v2.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

